# motivation en baisse imac G5



## fred38 (22 Juillet 2005)

j'étais vraiment motivé pour me prendre un Imac G5 2gh en 20p ! Alors j'ai logiquement prévenu mon banquier en lui annonçant la bonne nouvelle...il était ravi et me proposa donc un  charmant petit crédit afin de combler le vaste fossé qui sépare mon G5 et...mon épargne !
Bref, le pas est presque franchi , en revanche je prend depuis qqs tps claque sur claque avec des collegues qui n'arretent pas de me parler de nouveaux problèmes.
Fracture du plastique d'ecran, probl de ram, prob de bruit, connexion air port qui plante etc...la liste est longue !
J'ai franchement été un peu refroidi et cherche qqs conseils "loyaux" sur cette machine que je vais certainement mettre 2 bonnes années à payées....


----------



## da capo (22 Juillet 2005)

fred38 a dit:
			
		

> j'étais vraiment motivé pour me prendre un Imac G5 2gh en 20p ! Alors j'ai logiquement prévenu mon banquier en lui annonçant la bonne nouvelle...il était ravi et me proposa donc un  charmant petit crédit afin de combler le vaste fossé qui sépare mon G5 et...mon épargne !
> Bref, le pas est presque franchi , en revanche je prend depuis qqs tps claque sur claque avec des collegues qui n'arretent pas de me parler de nouveaux problèmes.
> Fracture du plastique d'ecran, probl de ram, prob de bruit, connexion air port qui plante etc...la liste est longue !
> J'ai franchement été un peu refroidi et cherche qqs conseils "loyaux" sur cette machine que je vais certainement mettre 2 bonnes années à payées....


Tout ce que tu dis est vrai. Mais cela n'affecte pas tout le monde loin de là. Voilà, c'est réglé 

Mais tu sais qu'on ne compte plus les arguments contre un Mac.
Et alors ? Qu'est-ce qui t'a amené à choisir un Mac ? Certainement pas tes collègues qui ne jurent que par Windows, Asus et autres Dell !
Ce sont les mêmes qui se sont plaints des n bugs de Windows, des drivers impossibles à "marier" avec le chipset etc, etc.
Sont-ils meilleurs conseillers maintenant qu'avant ?

Allons, prends ton temps, le iMac 20" est une belle machine (j'en ai une) même si parfois le bruit n'est pas aussi discret que dans  mes rèves (j'avais un imac g3 SANS ventilateur).

Prends ton temps et choisis.


----------



## kathy h (22 Juillet 2005)

J'ai un iMac G5 17' et j'ai dû effectivement faire changer la carte mère qui était HS mais pourtant je continue de penser que c'est un super ordi.
En plus j'ai une ReV A et toi tu aura la revB ( moins de problème) et les 20' font moins parler d'eux que les 17 '.
Donc tu peux acheter un iMac G5 20' Rev B les yeux fermés ( et oui je dis ça malgré mon problème de carte mère) cela prouve bien que ce sont des ordinateurs vraiment tres bien ( rapport qualité prix )et si c'était à refaire je prendrai de nouveau un iMac G5  

Un conseil = comme ils sont vendus maintenant avec 1 barette de 512 Mo si tu peux fais ajouter tout de suite une autre barette identique ainsi tu aura 1G0 de Ram et surtout tu aura 128bit mémoire alors qu'avec une seule barette c'est 64 bit mémoire.


----------



## kyman (23 Juillet 2005)

fred38 a dit:
			
		

> j'étais vraiment motivé pour me prendre un Imac G5 2gh en 20p ! Alors j'ai logiquement prévenu mon banquier en lui annonçant la bonne nouvelle...il était ravi et me proposa donc un  charmant petit crédit afin de combler le vaste fossé qui sépare mon G5 et...mon épargne !
> Bref, le pas est presque franchi , en revanche je prend depuis qqs tps claque sur claque avec des collegues qui n'arretent pas de me parler de nouveaux problèmes.
> Fracture du plastique d'ecran, probl de ram, prob de bruit, connexion air port qui plante etc...la liste est longue !
> J'ai franchement été un peu refroidi et cherche qqs conseils "loyaux" sur cette machine que je vais certainement mettre 2 bonnes années à payées....


Bonjour fred,

N'écoutes pas les ragots, perso j'ai un Imac 17 pouces et 1 Go de mémoire et ça tourne impec,je n'ai même pas eu de problèmes.
Laisse tes collègues avec leur PC ils sont jaloux tout simplement,depuis que j'utilise des macs je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec pour t'éviter des problèmes prends L'Apple Care si tu as un problème ils te changent le matos ou ils t'envoient les pièces nécessaires.Je sais que l'Apple Care et un peu chère mais au moins tu es tranquille pendant deux ans.


Alors n'hésites pas vas revoir ton banquier(qui doit bosser sur PC)hi hi hi ...


----------



## jojofk (24 Juillet 2005)

IMAC REVb 20":


TOUT roule......


----------



## Skippy (24 Juillet 2005)

Pas de souci avec mon iMac 20" 2 Ghz : écran magnifique, super réactif, le bonheur...
un peu de RAM en plus, ça fait pas de mal....
j'ai mis directement ne barette de 1 Go en plus, et je changerai bientôt la barette d'origine de 512...
1 Go = 100 ¤
Vas-y ! On ne peut pas regretter cet achat.


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Juillet 2005)

Je ne peux que me joindre à la "Success Story" pour te convaincre. 
Je suis un heureux possesseur d'un Imac G5 17" rev A depuis le mois de Février et tout roule. Certes un peu de bruit dans certains cas comme les encodages de DVDs ou l'utilisation de Windows XP sous Virtual PC. mais très supportable.


----------



## NightWalker (24 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Je suis aussi très très content de mon iMac G5 20" rev A avec 1 Go de RAM... très belle machine, performante... et elle tourne non stop depuis début décembre 2004... sans accrocs...

En plus elle est vraiment superbe comme pièce de déco...


----------



## Tangi (25 Juillet 2005)

Un iMac G5 2Ghz 20' avec 1,5Go de RAM depuis quelques jours et la seule chose que je peux dire c'est que cette bestiole est splendide, niveau performance c'est un peu tôt pour le dire, mais je ne vois pas bien comment elle ne pourrait pas faire mieux que mon ancien iMac G4 1Ghz 15' 512Mo de RAM...

N'hésite pas, fais toi plaisir, ça fait du bien  ... (l'écran est énorme ... )


...


----------



## pmeignie (25 Juillet 2005)

Salut , 

Enfin un thread où on annonce que tout va bien 

Pour moi , imac G5 20' de la série maudite (octobre 2004) : que du bonheur .
1 KP en 9 mois .Aucun problème de fonctionnement .Qques bruits de ventilos quand il a fait très chaud mais rien d' anormal pour refroidir un G5 .
Regarder un film est un vrai plaisir et tiger roule avec 1 Go de RAM .

Sauf manque de bol , ne pas hésiter
Je dois dire que , me méfiant d'une nouvelle machine , j'avais pris l'applecare.....................pas encore eu besoin 

Philippe


----------



## DrFatalis (25 Juillet 2005)

J'ai un imacG5 20 ' rev A, et il est impec: silencieux, beau, et véloce même avec seulement 512 Mo de RAM et panther (qui me convient).
+ tard, lorsque les prix seront moindres, je changerai les deux barettes de 256Mo contre 2 barettes de 1 Go... mais rien ne presse...


----------



## ambrine (25 Juillet 2005)

Aaah, c'est vrai que les concerts de louanges sont rares alors je participe, je ne peux rien dire de plus ni de mieux, j'aime vraiment ma bécanne.


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2005)

Bon même moi qui possède un iRasoir, si c'était à refaire, je retenterais le coup.

Mais quand même, iRasoir !!!!


----------



## manufon91 (25 Juillet 2005)

j'ai un Imac G5 20" 2Ghz depuis bientot 1 mois et aucun problème. Superbe écran, performances géniales, peu de bruit sauf en periode de forte chaleur mais cela reste très supportable.

Je n'est que 2 mots à dire: lance toi !!!


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2005)

Vous allez me faire regretter d'avoir pris un mini


----------



## floflo8 (25 Juillet 2005)

hello,
moi j'ai un imac 20' rev B depuis 2 mois et tout marche nickel : géniale cette machine !! Fonce l'acheter, tu ne seras pas déçu !!


----------



## Felisse (25 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Quant à moi, j'ai un iMac 20" depuis disons 2 semaines. Mais je ne l'ai gardé que 3 jours chez moi, car il avait un gros bug : avec les deux barrettes de mémoires d'origine Apple, il faisait un Kernel Panic systématiquement à l'utilisation d'applications 3D (Jeux, Vue, etc...).
Il est donc reparti chez le réparateur immédiatement...

Mais je l'attends avec impatience. L'écran est magnifique (et même franchement trop lumineux face à l'iBook par exemple), les performances sont excellentes, le confort au top. J'ai hâte !.


----------



## Tangi (25 Juillet 2005)

Felisse a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Quant à moi, j'ai un iMac 20" depuis disons 2 semaines. Mais je ne l'ai gardé que 3 jours chez moi, car il avait un gros bug : avec les deux barrettes de mémoires d'origine Apple, il faisait un Kernel Panic systématiquement à l'utilisation d'applications 3D (Jeux, Vue, etc...).
> Il est donc reparti chez le réparateur immédiatement...
> ...


Tu sais que tu peux régler la luminosité de l'écran :rateau:...


----------



## Felisse (25 Juillet 2005)

Oui évidemment, mais passer son temps à avoir un iBook avec la luminosité à fond et un iMac juste à côté avec la luminosité au minimum, ca fait bizarre quand même non ?


----------



## kathy h (25 Juillet 2005)

Il est passé ou l'auteur de cette discussion : Parti s'acheter un iMac ?  :rateau:   

Je note que dans cette discussion on est deux à avoir eu des problèmes avec notre iMac G5 ( rev A pour moi)  mais malgré cela,  on est quand même satisfait de la bête, ce qui veut dire que c'est vraiment un ordinateur super car, si ce n'était pas le cas, apres un départ au SAV de 3 semaines ( en ce qui me concerne) on aurait envie de dire du mal et bien là même pas, on est tellement content quand il revient à la maison ...


----------



## poluf (26 Juillet 2005)

Switch récent sur imac 20", que du bonheur.

Avec 2 Go de ram, tiger tourne nickel mais retrouve de temps en temps les défauts de sa jeunesse.

MAIS QU'EST CE QUE C'EST AGREABLE MAC OSX !!!

poluf qui apprend chaque jour.


----------



## Tomcat (26 Juillet 2005)

Parlons en s'il vous plait de la RAM. J'en ai discuté avec un possesseur de iMac G5 20' dernière génération. Il m'a parlé de l'adressage de la RAM.

Je voulais mettre 1.5 Go (1Go + 512 d'origine) mais ce dernier me dit que les RAM ne seront pas en 128bits et qu'il fallait mieux prendre 2x512 pour un adressage. Qu'en pensez vous ?

Parce que 1 Go me parait vite fait à l'usage non et que je préfèrerai 1.5 Go.

Dernière question messieurs : Le montage est il possible sans problème après ?

Merci


----------



## ambrine (26 Juillet 2005)

Tomcat a dit:
			
		

> Parlons en s'il vous plait de la RAM. J'en ai discuté avec un possesseur de iMac G5 20' dernière génération. Il m'a parlé de l'adressage de la RAM.
> 
> Je voulais mettre 1.5 Go (1Go + 512 d'origine) mais ce dernier me dit que les RAM ne seront pas en 128bits et qu'il fallait mieux prendre 2x512 pour un adressage. Qu'en pensez vous ?
> 
> ...


 Effectivement, il faut deux barrettes de même capacité pour bénéficier de l'adressage en 128 bits, je conseille de prendre à l'achat une barette de 512 Mo, puis d'acheter chez un VPCiste 2 barrettes de 1Go et de revendre la barrette d'origine.


----------



## Tangi (26 Juillet 2005)

Tomcat a dit:
			
		

> Parlons en s'il vous plait de la RAM. J'en ai discuté avec un possesseur de iMac G5 20' dernière génération. Il m'a parlé de l'adressage de la RAM.
> 
> Je voulais mettre 1.5 Go (1Go + 512 d'origine) mais ce dernier me dit que les RAM ne seront pas en 128bits et qu'il fallait mieux prendre 2x512 pour un adressage. Qu'en pensez vous ?
> 
> ...


L'apport des 128bits n'est vraiment pas évident, moi je n'y crois pas trop (personne n'en a vraiment apporté la preuve), ou en tout cas l'effet est minime, ce qui est sûr par contre, c'est qu'entre 1,5Go de RAM en 64bits et 1Go en 128bits, y a pas photo à mon avis mieux vaut privilégier la quantité de RAM. Mais si tu peux faire comme *ambrine* te le suggère, c'est évidemment la meilleure solution ...

P.S. Moi j'ai 1,5Go de RAM...

...


----------



## Tomcat (26 Juillet 2005)

Les Rennais aiment le mac on dirait.

Je me dis que 1.5 Go, c'est un confort mini.. (montage vidéo, max d appli ouvertes, jeux..) mais 2 Go ça douille.


----------



## SylDav (4 Août 2005)

Depuis 3 mois je suis nouveau dans le monde Mac avec un iMac G5 1,8 17'' et pour résumer : une sacrée machine , pas un bug, super écran et panther qui tourne impec !! je n'ai que mon PC au bureau pour comparer (autant dire les yeux pour pleurer) et ben je peux te dire : vas y, laches toi , fais toi plaisir avec le iMac de ton choix ! Je suis reconcilié avec les ordinateurs !


----------



## geoffrey (4 Août 2005)

iMac G5 17' rev A, que du bonheur


----------



## steam (6 Août 2005)

Switcher depuis maintenant 3 ans j'ai commencé avec un ibook g3 12pouces et j'ai recu mon imac g5 20 pouces depuis maintenant 3 semains ( apres de longue hésitations effet mactel), et ke dire a part ke du bonheur j'ai remplacé la barrette 512 par 2*1go achete sur crucial (bus 128 bits sans probleme), ecran magnifique (surtout compare a mon 12 pouces d'ibook)... 
seul petit point y pourrrait livrer avec clavier et souris sans fil d'origine, et je trouve peu pratique les ports derrière l'imac, et manque aussi par rapport au premier imac le bouton d'allumage sur le clavier...
A part ca vraiment aucun regret...et perso pas de irasoir
juste je voudrai rajouter une telecommande mais je trouve dommage de rajouter un recepteur pour l'esthetique...


----------



## NightWalker (6 Août 2005)

Je suis d'accord avec toi... au moins un clavier BT, parce que pour l'esthet c'est vraiment dommage le fil qui traîne de l'écran...


----------



## ambrine (6 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi... au moins un clavier BT, parce que pour l'esthet c'est vraiment dommage le fil qui traîne de l'écran...


 Attendez! ils nous ont mis les deux cartes gratos avec la revb, je sais bien que de temps en temps il faut demander la Lune, mais moi là, ça y est, la lune est sur mon bureau!!!


----------



## NightWalker (6 Août 2005)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> Attendez! ils nous ont mis les deux cartes gratos avec la revb, je sais bien que de temps en temps il faut demander la Lune, mais moi là, ça y est, la lune est sur mon bureau!!!



Je sais.. je sais... mais sinon ça fait du bien de gueuler un peu... juste pour gueuler


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Août 2005)

Ben pour ce qui me concerne, mon imac G5 17" est au SAV.

75° degrés en permanence
Il rame incroyable
Bruit insupportable
Et Super drive en rade.

Si je pouvais revenir en arrière, jamais je prendrais ça, jamais.

De plus les premiers étaient vendus avec 256 meg de vive (insulte à mon intelligence), et une carte video 64 meg (deuxième insulte à mon intelligence), pas d'air port, pas de blue tooth... une honte.

Ils corrigent le tir, sans rien proposer à ceux qui ont acheté les premiers sortis (troisième insulte...)

En gros, un scandale.

Vu que j'aime bien le l'OS, et le design des machines, j'attends impatiement de voir ce qu'ils vont sortir avec intel, un peu de professionnalisme ne ferait pas de mal.


----------



## silvio (23 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour ce qui me concerne, mon imac G5 17" est au SAV.
> 
> 75° degrés en permanence
> Il rame incroyable
> ...



Tiens à part le superdrive, j'ai les mêmes symptômes. Enfin le superdrive, c'était sur le premier iMac G5, mais par contre il ne faisait pas de bruit.
Pis nan : il est pas 75°, tout le temps. Des fois 65°, des fois 80°
Cela va être ma troisième intervention cette semaine, mais on m'a pas proposé le SAV : on me change à chaque fois la midplane en brulant des cierges pour que ça marche ...

Si cette intervention ne solutionne rien, je vais voir ce qu'ils vont me proposer.
Une question :
J'ai coché l'option "écouter la musique" lorsque j'encode en mp3 avec iTunes.
Entendez-vous le bruit du ventilateur du processeur lorsque le volume est à 4/5 ? (J'ai en plus des enceintes Harman Kardon externes).


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi... au moins un clavier BT, parce que pour l'esthet c'est vraiment dommage le fil qui traîne de l'écran...



Avec le clavier et la souris BT faut pas changer les piles toutes les 2 minutes ???


----------



## NightWalker (23 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Avec le clavier et la souris BT faut pas changer les piles toutes les 2 minutes ???


Moi pas trop comprendre toi question ... ???

Si tu utilises :
- clavier et souris BT, les piles sont propres à chaque périphérique...
- clavier BT et souris filaire sur clavier, ça devrait consommer en max les piles du clavier parce qu'il faut alimenter la souris via USB...
- clavier fillaire et souris BT, bah voire première option


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Avec le clavier et la souris BT faut pas changer les piles toutes les 2 minutes ???


Je les ai depuis un mois,
toujours pas de changement


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Avec le clavier et la souris BT faut pas changer les piles toutes les 2 minutes ???



Chez moi, le clavier et ses piles font environ 6 mois, ça passe. Par contre moins pour la souris: environ 1 mois avec un jeu de piles.  :hein: 

J'ai un iMac 20" première génération, entièrement satisfait, à part que comme SonnyBoy, ça la fout un peu mal toutes les options (Airport, Bluetooth, RAM, etc.) que j'ai dû ajouter et qui sont de série maintenant. 



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Il est passé ou l'auteur de cette discussion : Parti s'acheter un iMac ?  :rateau:



Toujours rien?


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Moi pas trop comprendre toi question ... ???
> 
> Si tu utilises :
> - clavier et souris BT, les piles sont propres à chaque périphérique...
> ...



lol
je me doutais bien que chaque périf avait ses piles mais la question était : le clavier BT et la souris BT ne sont-ils pas trop gourmands en énergie pour te vider les piles toutes les semaines ...

Edit : merci WebO & Etudiants69 : vous comprendre question moi poser ....


----------



## NightWalker (23 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> lol
> je me doutais bien que chaque périf avait ses piles mais la question était : le clavier BT et la souris BT ne sont-ils pas trop gourmands en énergie pour te vider les piles toutes les semaines ...
> 
> Edit : merci WebO & Etudiants69 : vous comprendre question moi poser ....


Je viens de comprendre ta question... désolé...   je t'ai dit que mes neurones sont toujours en vacances... 

Heureusement qu'il y a des gars plus éveillés que moi...


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai dit que mes neurones sont toujours en vacances...




tu precises souvent ces derniers temps que tes neurones sont en vacances ... ça vaut pt'etre le coup de le rajouter a ta signature non ????


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Août 2005)

J'ai entendu je sais plus où que les clavier BT n'avait pas de ports usb, si quelqu'un peut le confirmer.... (c'est pas trop chiant pour brancher les clés usb ou les lecteurs mp3 ??)


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu je sais plus où que les clavier BT n'avait pas de ports usb, si quelqu'un peut le confirmer....


Je confirme


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> (c'est pas trop chiant pour brancher les clés usb ou les lecteurs mp3 ??)



C'est vrai: j'essaie depuis le début de brancher une clé USB sur mon clavier Bluetooth: rien à faire, j'ai beau forcer. 

Plus sérieusement... bah on s'y fait.


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas trop chiant pour brancher les clés usb ou les lecteurs mp3 ??


Mon iPod est sur un port FireWire 

sinon pour les clés USB je les branche sur le hub intégré de mon Apple Cinema Display 23" :style:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Mon iPod est sur un port FireWire
> 
> sinon pour les clés USB je les branche sur le hub intégré de mon Apple Cinema Display 23" :style:


Mmmhhh   ah oui, c'est vrai c'est toi le gars qui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec son 23" !!!


----------



## NightWalker (23 Août 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu je sais plus où que les clavier BT n'avait pas de ports usb, si quelqu'un peut le confirmer.... (c'est pas trop chiant pour brancher les clés usb ou les lecteurs mp3 ??)


Alors pour brancher la clé USB sur le clavier de toute façon ça ne marchera pas puisque l'alimentation est trop faible...


----------

